
Interactive visualization of sorting algorithms with sound - caspervonb
https://caspervonb.github.io/toneofsorting/
======
valleydeveloper
Hypnotizing... :> Missing some algorithms tho

------
railsclock
Reminds me of retro gaming for some reason...

